# Australian Paramedic Student Looking for Experience



## Paige (Jun 13, 2013)

To Whom it may concern

I am currently in my second year of Studying Clinical Practice at Charles Sturt University in New South Wales, Australia.

I am interested in travelling overseas later this year and I am looking for willing people who would allow me travel with them for observation, Somewhere in teh states. Anytime would be greatly appreciated

Currently in this degree we have had no experience and I am so eager to experience being in the back of an ambulance, before our degree finishes at the end of next year.

If any one is interested, or knows someone that I could get into contact with, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank You


----------

